# 1-29 Islands bite picking up



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Had a good day today. Keith and Tyler caught their limit of perch in short order. So did charlie then he got his limit of eyes as well. Adam and his dad ended up with ten eyes today. Hope the bite keeps progressing.


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

thanks for the report Captmike! I notice that the light is low in a couple of shots, were the walleyes coming at a particular time, or were they steady? thanks in advance for any info-


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Man I have to get up there, looks like a nice mess of perch & eyes. Thanks for the report.


----------



## headhunter (Jan 9, 2011)

is there any possible way i could pay someone to run out off of catawba on a bike or snowmobile


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice.....I'm heading south this week


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

pik-n-fin said:


> thanks for the report Captmike! I notice that the light is low in a couple of shots, were the walleyes coming at a particular time, or were they steady? thanks in advance for any info-


bite was throughout, just got to getting pics when we were done


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

captmike...All a guy can say is WOW...Looks like you guy's had a great day on the ice..Nice pile of Perch...Good eating walleyes...Good pictures as well...All the guy's seeing them will want to be heading to Erie...Safe Fishing....JIM....CL....:B


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats on the trip guys looks like a great day on the ice.


----------



## wisguy (Feb 1, 2011)

I miss cpt mikes pics and reports. I think I'm having withdrawls...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wisguy said:


> I miss cpt mikes pics and reports. I think I'm having withdrawls...


I was thinking the same lol!!


----------



## brown dog (Jan 21, 2011)

you think the fish are starting to move west


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

sorry guys, didnt fish much last couple days. getting ready for storm. Will let you know what happens today and tomorrow. getting around on snowmobile right now. some ice is cleared off and some is snow drifted a couple feet. you can pick your path thru pretty good if you avoid the slush holes.


----------



## wisguy (Feb 1, 2011)

Good to hear you were not censored, Mike.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

wisguy said:


> Good to hear you were not censored, Mike.


I have been on another site. they changed my screen name and will not allow me to post reports that have pictures of customers or really anything. telling everyone to just switch sites and post on ogf.


----------



## fire_line (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks captmike glad you are still here too bad for the other site


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

captmike said:


> I have been on another site. they changed my screen name and will not allow me to post reports that have pictures of customers or really anything. telling everyone to just switch sites and post on ogf.


Any reasons Why ??


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

captmike said:


> I have been on another site. they changed my screen name and will not allow me to post reports that have pictures of customers or really anything. telling everyone to just switch sites and post on ogf.


I use to really enjoy that site. That's too bad as I know of a few others that left for the same reasons. I guess we can look forward to seeing more of you over here Captmike. Keep giving your reports and pics here. Snook...aka Bladebait


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

hearttxp said:


> Any reasons Why ??


they want me to pay to be a sponsor to post fishing reports. Moderator said in one sentence that there are other guides paying that are complaining that i am getting free advertising and in the next sentence tells me if i will pay $250 for the ohio board and $250 for the indiana board that i would be the only guide able to post reports and he would erase information about other guides. I am not interested in doing business with a site that wont even let member post who they went with and good or bad evaluations of who they went with. they have even been erasing other members posts who mention me. to bad for them, i have been keeping the members of that site up to date on ice conditions and fishing reports for i believe 5 or 6 years and now it is an issue all the sudden. Its almost funny really. I would not post on that site now untill the moderator posted a public appology, not to me but to the other members who read my posts. Most posts on that site get 200-400 veiws and my posts get over 1000 easily. quite a few people seam to like getting the information. I am done ranting now.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

No pics to post today, First SKUNK day. Wow did that stink. Going again in the morning. Travel is tough . Snow is piled up so if you can pick your way from clean ice to clean ice you can get around. Edges by ramp have a lot of snow but you can get thru with atv without trailer. I ran the snowmobile today but gonna have to figure a path for the weekend. Even rough on snowmobile now with 2 foot drifts every 50 feet.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Captmike...you still coming off the island or out of Catawba?


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dont stop posting Mike.Your reports are great.Anny moderator that nocks off annyone for good or bad reports is only hurting themselves.I have your number so if they get rid of you from this site it will not matter.You have allways been verry honest with me.See you soon.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Keep showing the pics and reports - I think it's all pretty exciting!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Snook said:


> Captmike...you still coming off the island or out of Catawba?[/QU
> 
> Coming off south bass


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

captmike said:


> they want me to pay to be a sponsor to post fishing reports. Moderator said in one sentence that there are other guides paying that are complaining that i am getting free advertising and in the next sentence tells me if i will pay $250 for the ohio board and $250 for the indiana board that i would be the only guide able to post reports and he would erase information about other guides. I am not interested in doing business with a site that wont even let member post who they went with and good or bad evaluations of who they went with. they have even been erasing other members posts who mention me. to bad for them, i have been keeping the members of that site up to date on ice conditions and fishing reports for i believe 5 or 6 years and now it is an issue all the sudden. Its almost funny really. I would not post on that site now untill the moderator posted a public appology, not to me but to the other members who read my posts. Most posts on that site get 200-400 veiws and my posts get over 1000 easily. quite a few people seam to like getting the information. I am done ranting now.


Oh Sorry to hear ? But If they have adverisers that pay the $$ Not much can be done I suppose ? Kind of like this site ? I pay to advertise here and then when someone posts a link for another charter service that doesnt spend $$ Here it pisses me off ! But what can you do ? I have know others that have been banned from Shanty also ??


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I didn't even see any guides advertising over there though? on the ohio or indiana board, maybe I missed them but I didn't see any? 

I am sort of the thought that if your going to drum up mad business from X Y or Z site at 75-150 per day per guy..what's a tiny contribution to the website that helping you earn a living, kind of biting the hand that feeds you isn't it. I know if I was a charter or guide I would gladly fork over some cash for a nice advertisement. At least on OGF when folks are looking for charters, most members point them to the OGF paid charter section which is huge and a big benefit. They say nothing in this world is free. To each is own I guess.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> I didn't even see any guides advertising over there though? on the ohio or indiana board, maybe I missed them but I didn't see any?
> 
> I am sort of the thought that if your going to drum up mad business from X Y or Z site at 75-150 per day per guy..what's a tiny contribution to the website that helping you earn a living, kind of biting the hand that feeds you isn't it. I know if I was a charter or guide I would gladly fork over some cash for a nice advertisement. At least on OGF when folks are looking for charters, most members point them to the OGF paid charter section which is huge and a big benefit. They say nothing in this world is free. To each is own I guess.



There's a difference between advertising and giving reports. Maybe I missed it but I haven't seen Mike dropping phone numbers or rates or anything like that. I'm sure he did at some point but I haven't seen anything this year. He has been giving daily reports. We all know he runs a guide service and we see him post reports and we automatically think he's advertising. Mike has plenty of business already. Thanks for the reports. Keep them coming.


----------



## gotime (Feb 3, 2011)

I posted my disapointment on the other site, and I'm here now...First post, didn't even know about this site till all the b.s. about Mike on shanty
Glad to be here !!


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

gotime said:


> I posted my disapointment on the other site, and I'm here now...First post, didn't even know about this site till all the b.s. about Mike on shanty
> Glad to be here !!


Same here! Hope more follow


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

welcome to ogf! This site is first class year round and if you follow along you'll know where the hot ports are throughout the year.Tons of info here and many different topics too.Enjoy. Now if only the bite would heat up a little...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF Mike, gotime, and Another Fisherman.

OGF's allows our advertisers to post their info in their sigs, body of their posts, and post specials/rates on the board, along with running banner ads...something that is exclusive to them for their support of the site. Obviously non-advertisers who post good reports (and by good I mean accurate and somewhat detailed) will get some attention, but considering the information being shared (which is what we are all about) is helpful to our membership, we don't have any issues with it. As stated earlier, our members are awesome in supporting our advertisers, and not just because they support OGF...our charter captains are known for their success on the water, and providing quality trips to our members. It's really a win-win for everyone.

Looking forward to reading everyone's posts!

Brandon


----------



## Fishtrap (Jan 26, 2011)

I've fished with other ice guides but I have never seen anyone bust thier butt to get you fish like Mike. His posts do more for any site he is on than any other guide or individual does. They are to afraid to share any information for fear that someone will fish their waters and compete with them. Nice to see someone who genuinely has the fisherman's interest in mind.


----------

